# Nibblies for during picture taking



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Iam catering a pre wedding dinner for a wedding party and the next day I was asked to prepare "a basket of something for 40".
These 40 people will be taking pictures before the wedding at 3:30 PM and they want some nibblies.
1 Thing, fingerfood, not messy.. these people are kids between 16 and 25.
I would like to drop it off early in the morning if I can because we are going to California for 5 days.
What in the world can I serve them?
I was thinking about tea sandwiches..
2 types.. 1 type on rye bread, the other on white..
For a nice contrast.
They are pretty picky, so the simpler the better.
Thank you in advance
Danielle


----------



## the saucy cajun (Apr 1, 2002)

How about gougeres? (Pate a choux with gruyere cheese. E me if you need a good recipe.) You could even make small ham sandwiches with them if you thought it needed to be heavier. The main thing is they're clean, easy, and a bit up-scale. But whatever you choose, make sure it's something that the boys will like. It's been my experience that the girls won't eat a bite. Some of the weddings I've done have requested snacks for the boys, but didn't want anything for the girls. I guess it would mess up their lipstick.
The Saucy Cajun


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Sure cajun...you can e-mail it to me.
Good point..
Yes the boys...

Maybe if they are small enough the girls can pop one in their mouths quickly.
And they are round..
So perfect..
Thanx
Danielle


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I think the sandwiches are a good idea, although I've found alot of people don't care for rye I'd use a good multi-grain or wheat. Also fruit no apples as it sticks in their teeth chips, nuts, etc. Simple and easy to eat seems to work best. For the guys, we do something like build your own hogies or something substantial. They are always hungry and alot less concerned w/ apperances. If you are also providing beverages add alot of water so that they will stay hydrated and stay away from the caffine drinks.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I went to a dinner last week where one of the apps was a ham gougere....bits of ham baked in the gougere....teenage boys, I'm thinking a basket each.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I to might think about skipping the rye and going for a multigrain. Someone mentioned nuts. What about spicy nut mixture (raw nuts baked with butter cajun spices, and herb de provance). Whole fruits might not be such a great idea because people will take a bite, get called for a pic, and set it down, just to get lost somewhere. Cheeses would work also. Firmer harder cheeses that could stand up to sitting out for a few hours (no goat cheese or brie, besides kids like these better usually). How about little chicken or beef satays also. They are good served room temp if you spice them well.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

When my best friend got married, I made scones (with white chocolate chunks, and butterscotch chips since they wouldn't stain) and grapes. All hand-held, but tasty! The men especially were ravenous after the groom side of the pictures had been taken. 

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

what do you think of some savory mini palmiers..
10000's of them?
I need some recipes..
The lady didn't want to provide anything to drink..
Weird/
Anything to save mone!!
Danielle


----------

